# Are you watching MITB?



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yep the ladder matches alone would still make me watch it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Nope, the card looks absolutely awful, I’m legit not interested in any of them matches.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

No, but the MITB ladder matches look interesting. If I like the outcomes, I might watch the endings later.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Womens ladder match only. Hoping BelFlair/Mella and Ronda/Nattie go on before women's ladder match so I can skip those matches as well. If ladder match is first, then I don't want to miss any potential cash ins during the title matches. Not thinking that'll happen this year though.

Men's stuff? Absolutely not.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Probably will, don't got much going on tomorrow.

It doesn't have me excited though.


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I'll just watch the highlights on YouTube.


----------



## Mr. King Of Kings (May 16, 2006)

Yeah, but just the ladder matches. The rest of the card is kind of boring.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

Could be. I'm tentatively planning on going fishing Sunday with my buddies but if plans get changed to today I'm gonna be 2 sheets to the wind by the kickoff show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yep! I'm actually looking forward to almost all the matches. I'm getting a takeaway and some alcoholic beverages too so that helps.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No I can't stand ladder matches.

Or the WWE.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ill probably watch parts of it late tonight. Probably will skip a few matches. The ladder matches are really the main thing that I care about since the title matches are filler.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

No


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

No. Card is really lackluster. However if the Sasha rumors intensify then I will change my answer. Keeping an eye on twitter.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Yep. Have a bunch of friends coming over for that and the UFC PPV. I’m hoping MITB is over by the time the UFC main card starts.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

No I have a date........ With your mom! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Yep! I'm actually looking forward to almost all the matches. I'm getting a takeaway and some alcoholic beverages too so that helps.


What's the takeaway of choice?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Inside Cradle said:


> What's the takeaway of choice?


Salt & chilli chicken with some curry, rice & chips.


----------



## Inside Cradle (Jan 16, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Salt & chilli chicken with some curry, rice & chips.


👏 You've made good decisions! Enjoy!


----------

